# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lich ha noi - sapa 3 ngay, du lich sapa gia re

## vietnamwonders

*HÀ NỘI - LÀO CHÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI - SAPA - CÁT CÁT - HÀM RỒNG - LAO CHẢI TẢ VAN
**03 NGÀY / 04 ĐÊM - 02 ĐÊM NGỦ KHÁCH SẠN
*

SaPa *(Lào Cai) là thị trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1600m so với măt biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C,quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết rơi nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 20 người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh  quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước.... vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp với hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát, Sa Pa một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc như, Hmong, Dao, Tày Nùng.... với danh thắngnhư Cổng Trời, Thác Bạc, Núi Hàm Rồng, Cầu Mây, Hang gió, Bản Cát Cát....Xứng đáng là nơi dành cho những ai yêu thiên nhiên, muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người Sa Pa nói riêng và tập tập quán của các dân tộc vùng cao Tây Bắc nói chung.



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH:*

Đêm 01: Hà Nội - Lào Cai
20h00: Quý khách tập trung tại ga B - Trần Quý Cáp để lên tàu nhanh đi Lào cai. Nghỉ đêm trên tầu.(Tàu hỏa Hà Nội - Lào Cai có thời gian khởi hành như sau, Tàu SP5 19h35, Tàu SP7 20h35, Tàu SP1 21h10, Tàu SP3 21h45 - Quý khách có mặt tại ga 1 tiếng trước giờ khởi hành

Ngày 01 : Lào Cai - Sa Pa - Núi Hàm Rồng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
06h00: Tàu tới Lào Cai, xe đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ tha hồ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
07h30: Đến khu du lịch Sa Pa, đoàn ăn sáng, 09h00 HDV đưa Quý khách đi tham quan núi Hàm Rồng - vườn Lan Đông Dương, cổng Trời, sân Mây, thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc dân tộc trên núi Hàm Rồng. trưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi (Nhận phòng sớm nếu khách sạn có phòng trống). 
12h00: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham quan thị Trấn Sapa xinh đẹp, nhà thờ Đá và biệt thự cổ được xây dựng từ thời Pháp, Quý khách xuống phố Cầu Mây nơi lui tới của các du khách khi đến với Sapa, Thăm chợ Sapa, ghé qua các shop quà lưu niêm các bar, caffe, hòa mình vào khung cảnh nên thơ của thị trấn Sapa mộng mơ. 

Tối: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. Buổi tối khách tự do vui chơi hoặc đi chơi chợ tình của các dân tộc thiểu số tại SaPa (nếu vào tối thứ7).

Bao gồm: Ăn Sáng-trưa-tối, Phòng khách sạn, vé thằng cảnh hàm rồng, Hướng Dẫn Viên, Xe đón Lào Cai - Sapa.



Ngày 02: Sa Pa - Cát Cát (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h30: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng, HDV đưa quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát, thăm các danh thắng như, Thủy điện do người Pháp xây dựng từ năm 1925, khu chế biến sản xuất nông cụ, thác Tiên Sa, thăm quan cuộc sống của người dân tộc H\'mông.
11h30: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa

Chiều: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh SaPa.
Tối: Ăn tối nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 

Bao gồm: Ăn Sáng-trưa-tối, Phòng khách sạn, vé thằng cảnh Cát Cát, Hướng Dẫn Viên

Ngày 03 : Sa Pa - Lao Chải, Tả Van (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h00: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng, 09h00 hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách đi bộ đến bản Lao Chải thăm quan cuộc sống của dan tộc Nùng, ăn trưa trên đường thăm quan ( ăn picnic), Sau bữa trưa Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, chiều Quý khách Quý khách tiếp tục đến thăm bản Tả Van nơi có người dân tộc Dzay sinh sống, sau khi thăm quan Tả Van xe đón quý khách về Sapa, tắm rủa nghỉ ngơi.

16h30: Xe đưa Quý khách xuống Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối. 20h00: Quý khách lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu

5h00: Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Qúy khách. 

Bao gồm: Ăn Sáng-trưa-tối, vé thằng cảnh Lao chải, tả van, Hướng Dẫn Viên, Xe đón bản, Xe Sapa - Lào Cai.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM VÉ TÀU: 899,000 Vnđ/ Khách
(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn khởi hành hàng ngày)
Khách sạn

Giá /01 khách- Riverside hotel - 02 sao - –Mức ăn 50,000đ/bữa- 899,000đ/01 khách
Phí ngủ phòng đơn + 200,000đ

Holiday Sapa Hotel - 03 sao– Mức Ăn 90,000đ/bữa-1,779,000đ/01khách
Phí ngủ phòng đơn + 600,000đ

North Star hotel - 03 sao–Mức Ăn 100,000đ/bữa - 1,990,000đ/01khách
Phí ngủ Phòng đơn + 700,000đ

Lưu ý: Kể từ ngày 20/01/2012 - đến ngày 31/01/2012 Giá tour + 200,000đ/01 khách

Giá vé tàu Hà Nội -  Lào Cai - Hà Nội

Loại vé-Giá vé /01Chiều

Ngồi mềm điều hòa -280,000đ/01 Vé-(Khứ hồi / 01 khách = 560,000đ)

Nằm cứng khoang 6 ( Có đệm) Điều hòa-460,000đ/01 Vé-(Khứ hồi / 01 khách = 920,000đ)

Nằm mềm khoang 4 ( Có đệm ) Điều hòa, Ốp gỗ( Kingexpress, Pumkin, Ratraco, Dong A, Hara train, Royal train, Vn train,.)

580,000đ/01 Vé-(Khứ hồi / 01 khách = 1,160,000đ)

Lưu Ý: Giá vé tàu có thể thay đôi tùy vào từng thời điểm hoặc theo sự tăng giảm giá vé của Đường Sắt Việt Nam
* Ngoài ra Du lịch vietwonders cung cấp các loại vé khác như: Fanxipan Express, Sapaly train, Victoria Express, Livitran.

Chi tiết gọi: 04 3941 3543 - 0936 26 36 38 
Xem báo giá tour ghép, Vé tầu



GIÁ  BAO GỒM:

Xe đón tiễn Lào Cai - Sapa - Lào Cai
Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn 2, 3 sao: Nước nóng, Ti vi, Điện Thoại (02 người/phòng).
Ăn các bữa theo chương trình. 06 Bữa chính, 03 bữa sáng
Vé thắng cảnh có trong chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên theo chương trình
GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 

Nghỉ phòng đơn. Bảo hiểm du lịch
Vé tàu nằm nằm mềm, điều hòa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội
Thuế VAT.
Chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại, đồ uống ngoài chương trình, …

Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa - Thác Bạc 2 ngày 3 đêm, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa - chợ Bắc hà 3 ngày 4 đêm - Thứ 5,6,7 Hàng tuần, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa - chợ Bắc hà 2 ngày 3 đêm - thứ 6, 7 hàng tuần, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa - Hà khẩu 3 ngày 4 đêm, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lich Hà Nội - Sapa - Hà Khẩu 2 ngày 3 đêm, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa 3 ngày 4 đêm, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ
Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm, Du lịch sapa giá rẻ

Tags:  Du lich sapa,  Du lich sapa giá rẻ,  Tour du lich sapa 3 dem 2 ngay,  Du lich sapa bac ha 3 ngay,  Du lich sapa ha khau,  Sapa 2 ngay 3 dem,  Du lich sapa 2 ngay,  Tour du lịch sapa 3 ngay 4 dem,  Du lich sapa bac ha,  Tour du lịch sapa 2, 3 ngày,  Tour du lịch sapa 3 ngày 2 đêm,  Tour sapa 2 ngay 3 dem,  Du lịch sapa 3 ngày 4 đêm,  Tourdu lich sapa 2 ngay,  Du lich sapa 2ngay,  Tour du lich vietwonders,  Du lich sapa 2 ngay 3 dem,  Tour du lịch sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm,  Tour sapa 2 ngay

----------


## vietnamwonders

thanh cong - tet tet tet roi

----------

